# 3D-Transformieren Filter



## Scalé (17. Juni 2001)

Also irgendwie schnall ich net ganz für was der da is.
ich bekomm da nie was gutes mit hin.
kann mir mal einer erklären wie man den effektiv nutzen kann?


----------



## sixx (17. Juni 2001)

hmmmmm, ka  ...ich rätsel auch schon die ganze zeit


----------



## Scalé (17. Juni 2001)

sonnst keiner ne idee


----------



## Psyclic (17. Juni 2001)

*doch ich *

damit kannste ganz easy geometrische körper in photoshop baun... quader, zylinder.. etc...
und damit der nich durchsichtig ist musste ihn soweit rumdreh bis er grau ist  dann kannste das teil per Bild--->Einstellen-->farbendingsda(vergessen wie der menüpunkt heisst) einfärben


----------



## Scalé (17. Juni 2001)

Jo schon klar aber wenn ich das auf nem bild anwende ist das fest in die bildebene intergriert und ich kanns net ändern.
mach ichs auf ner leeren ebene motzt er da die ebene leer is.
ich kann zwar ein pixel hinmalen und so.
aber dennoch die objekte sehen auch net immer so gut aus usw.
ach mist war besch.. beschrieben.


----------



## ghaleon (17. Juni 2001)

das teil kann man net wirklich gut gebrauchen
wenn man max hat geht das auch damit besser
aber du kannst auch die aufloesung der 3d koerper erhoehen wenn du auf options im filtermenue klickst


----------



## Psyclic (18. Juni 2001)

also bei photoshop 6 (weiss nich mehr wies bei 5.5 war ) funzt es einwandfrei auf ner leeren ebene ! du musst den körper halt in dem menü wo du ihn erstellst mit diesem pfeiltool solange drehst bis er nicht mehr transparent ist dann gehts auf jeden fall.
Wenn man schnell n würfle braucht recht praktisch


----------



## ernii (18. Juni 2001)

hmm also ich glaube der filter ist nicht dazu gedacht 3d Körper zuerstellen, denn wie ich die Philosophie von Adobe richtig verstehe soll man mit Ps nur sachen verändernnicht selber erstellen, dafür soll man sich schön die anderen Proggies von Adobe kaufen.
Aber zurück zum 3d Filter, du hast hier also ein Bild (auf einer Ebene oder wie auch immer) das direkt Frontal aufgenommen/erstellt wurde und nun musst du es aber perspektivisch verzerren, und wenn du eine komplexere transformation als über Bearbeiten>Transformieren>Perspektivisch haben willst, weil du das Bild z.B. auf einer Kugel drehen willst, kannst du diesen Filter benutzen. So wurde der auf jedenfall mir in einem Ps Kurs erklärt.

cu
ernii


----------



## Psyclic (18. Juni 2001)

is ja totaler quark was du faselst...
Photoshop is nich nur da um sachen zu verändern ! 
und das mit dem 3d stimmt wohl ich poste hier gleich mal n kleines tut.


----------



## ernii (18. Juni 2001)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die von Adobe Ps als ein Prog der Bildbearbeitung sehen, also um im wesentlichen Bilder digital nachzubearbeiten. Deshalb sind halt die meisten werkzeuge auf weiche Kanten ausgelegt etc.
Mit Version 5.5 und 6 die sie jetzt noch einwenig für Webgrafiken angepasst haben, mag sich das ein wenig verändert haben. Aber ich bin mir recht sicher das wenn du eher Bilder am PC erstellen willst, sie dir zum Vektorgrafikwerzueg Illustrator raten werden

Natürlich kann man mit PS auch eine ganz gutes Spektrum an Bildern selber erstellen, aber das habe ich ja auch nie angestritten.

cu


----------



## Psyclic (18. Juni 2001)

mit sicherheit...


----------



## ernii (19. Juni 2001)

... wo die argumente aufhören fängt die ironie an ...


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

...wo ironie anfängt, fangen offtopics an...


----------



## Matrikz (20. Juni 2001)

Kann es angehen, dass es in PS einige Filter gibt die irgendwie zu kaum was zu gebrauchen sind?


----------



## Sovok (20. Juni 2001)

@ernii solangs keine vektorgrafiken sein müssen lassen sich mit photoshop geniale bilder erstellen
wenn dus ned glaubst schau dir http://www.sijun.com an
das forum dort lohnt sich auch

@matrikz alle filter sind irgendwie zu gebrauchen... nur nich für dieselben arbeiten
ne firma wie adobe baut sicher keine sinlosen sachen in ihre proggies ein nur um die anzahl der features zu erhöhen


----------



## Scalé (20. Juni 2001)

@Sovok:
das hat er nie bestritten. Er meinte nur Adobes philosophie für Photoshop ist dinge zu verändern.


----------

